# DTGpro



## Fmclark86 (Jul 10, 2017)

Anyone here heard anything about or have purchased a printer from DTG Pro or Nikko? I can't find any reviews around the web.


----------



## jxm0213 (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeah, I actually just purchased the l1800 dtg from them. So far so good. Service is ok. Took about 5 weeks to get it.


----------



## photojim (May 19, 2014)

How is it working out for you now? I am looking into one of them.


----------



## royalties (Oct 12, 2020)

I just got one from them. I have to say that their pre sales support is pretty awful. post sales has been ok and pretty responsive. But I'm not sure I'd buy from them again TBH. Full disclosure this is new to me (hence the attractive purchase price)


----------

